# Looking for instructor in Chicago Area



## darkphador (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello. I am new to martial talk and I want to study Modern Arnis but i cant find a dedicated school/instructor of Modern Arnis in chicagoland to study. Please help if possible. (dwill114@msn.com)


----------



## Carol (Nov 6, 2006)

darkphador said:


> Hello. I am new to martial talk and I want to study Modern Arnis but i cant find a dedicated school/instructor of Modern Arnis in chicagoland to study. Please help if possible. (dwill114@msn.com)


 
Welcome to MartialTalk, darkphador!

Please post your question about finding a Modern Arnis teacher in the Chicagoland area in our Filipino Martial Arts section.  There will be more folks that can help you there.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 6, 2006)

*Moderator Note:

Post split from original thread and moved to FMA General.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator*


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2006)

You'll find some options on the schools pages at these sites:
http://www.wmarnis.com/schools.html
http://www.modernarnis.net/member/school.shtml


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2006)

I believe Ken Smith is in Chicago and by all accounts he has a good reputation!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 6, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I believe Ken Smith is in Chicago and by all accounts he has a good reputation!


No Doubt!!!

Ken is an incredible Arnis Player!!! He has excellent footwork and is very quick.

One of Ken's students, Karen Callahan (sic), is cool too! I like her because she does not back down.


----------



## Ern-Dog (Nov 7, 2006)

If you interested in Sayoc Kali you can contact Kenneth Busto via the Sayoc website. I believe he runs a training group in Chicago.


----------

